# Anyone in or near Stoke on Trent?



## theraven (Apr 3, 2013)

Would love someone with a similar interest to meet up and shoot with!


----------



## mykez (Apr 4, 2013)

fancy seeing you here lol


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 4, 2013)

Hour and a half north of ya, I typically spend September with my Family in Sheffield.


----------



## theraven (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Mykez! Didn't know you were on here!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll be in LEEK drinking real ale a week on Saturday


----------

